# Spouse visa expired- re-entry to the UK and applying again for spouse visa



## megzieinchile (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi, 

I have looked for this information on the government website/this forum and not had any luck.

Does anyone have any advice on what happens if you previously had a spouse visa but it has expired and you are outside the UK and want to reenter the UK as a tourist? Are you likely to have trouble at immigration and if so is there anything you can do to prepare for this e.g. return flights?

Also, if you have previously been granted a spouse visa and for whatever reason it expires and you don't renew, are you able to apply again for entry clearance on a spouse visa and start the process again?

Many thanks for your time.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

It's not necessarily a problem, you should just be prepared to answer honestly about where you're living, why you moved away from the UK instead of settling there, and what your plans are in the UK as a tourist

Yes, you can apply for a 'fresh' spouse visa from outside the UK if your previous spouse visa lapsed, lots of people have done this after moving abroad for a time and deciding to return to the UK - Life plans change for many reasons


----------



## megzieinchile (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you for your response. What you say makes complete sense and is potentially our situation, I am just never sure if that's how immigration officials see things!


----------



## NachoShaw (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi

did you have any issues when entering? My Wifes visa expires on 13th (literally just realised out now) and we arrive in the UK on 13th but purely to visit for 2 weeks so, she would be entering as a tourist

FYI
i was certain that her visa was for 3 yrs. it was issued in Nov 2015 so, not quite 3 yrs....


----------



## NachoShaw (Sep 20, 2015)

*Entering the UK after Visa expired*

Hi

I did reply to a similar post but thought it would be best to start a new thread :fingerscrossed:

My Wife has a UK Resident Permit. We were living in the UK but then her mother took sick & her mothers partner passed away so we went back to the US for a while. We ended up staying there and now live there full time.

Obviously my family are still in the UK so we have planned a visit however, only realised TODAY that her visa expires on 13th.....

Seeing as we only intend to visit for 2 weeks and then return to the US, Will my Wife be able to enter the UK as a tourist for the 2 weeks? We can prove that we dont intend to stay in the UK at present

We will at some point make a fresh new Visa application but that is in the future


Are we going to have issues? we travel tomorrow.....



Thanks

Nacho


----------



## megzieinchile (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi, We haven't tried yet. I imagine if you have a return flight it shouldn't be a problem?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You'll need proof that you intend to return to the US - return ticket etc.


----------



## NachoShaw (Sep 20, 2015)

We do and we are going to take our apartment lease, my job details, car lease documents etc just to prove that we live in the US


----------



## megzieinchile (Jul 1, 2013)

Perfect. please let me know how it goes. Just out of interest were you at the initial stage of your visa journey (entry clearance) ? Or had you been granted FLR M?


----------



## NachoShaw (Sep 20, 2015)

we have a visa already for a permanent resident


----------



## e123456 (Feb 6, 2019)

megzieinchile said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have looked for this information on the government website/this forum and not had any luck.
> 
> ...


Hi Megzieeinchile, 

Just wondering (as I am in exactly the same situation as you were), how did you get on?
I really need some peace of mind!

Cheers


----------



## e123456 (Feb 6, 2019)

NachoShaw said:


> We do and we are going to take our apartment lease, my job details, car lease documents etc just to prove that we live in the US


Hi Nacho,

How did you get on? I could really use some peace of mind!

Cheers


----------

